# Junkers Ju88 Bomber



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2010)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2010)

Top pic is amazing. I see it contains a P-38, P-39, and I believe that's a P-51 under the left wheel door of the 88. I can't really make out the others in the background.

Same plane on the bottom pic has a B-25 and a B-26 in it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 15, 2010)

Good spotting on the background, thorlifter. The concrete runway and buildings in the background make me wonder if this may have been a state-side airfield for comparative testing of captured aircraft. I've always thought most of the fields in England/Europe used by the USAAF had a more temporary look to them.
Derek


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2010)

also spotted a P-40


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

I would have had a hard time figuring out what the other planes were with them being pointed out.
Thanks Thor. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2010)

COOL!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Very nice. Photo 3 sure blows my thoughts about the fragility of the radar.

Geo


----------



## at6 (Oct 31, 2014)

Third photo looks like a JU88R but the radar antenna looks wrong for that. Possibly a JU88G mated to a C model fuselage?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hungary, 5./NJG100


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Note the squickly pattern on the bottum hatch engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)

In French service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2014)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2014)

Junkers Ju88C-6

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ju88C-4 "R4+AA" Stab./NJG 2 Maj. Karl Hülshoff 1941 Nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 5, 2015)

i am not a multi engine kind of guy but that is one plane i would REALLY like to fly for some reason....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hungarian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)

Captured US 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2015)

Warschau, Polen, 1943


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)

King Boris (Bulgaria) inspects German Planes.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ju88A5 KG30 WNr 8020


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Elmas (Feb 21, 2015)

Weird things between a SM 79 and a Ju 88.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 22, 2015)

the italian version of a mistel? looks like the JU's rudder is up in the bomb bay of the SM


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2015)

> Weird things between a SM 79 and a Ju 88.....



Imagine how beautiful the offspring would have been...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ju88A 7./KG 1 Hindenburg Summer 1941 Russia


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Aufklarungsgruppe-122

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

Ju88 shots are always cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2015)

Found and edited some more pictures of the crew see post 36: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/junkers-ju88-bomber-42159-3.html#post1190285


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ju88G-1, 12 July 13, 1944, aircraft from the 7./NJG 2 pilot mistakenly landed at the airfield in the English town of Woodbridge, Nightfighter 

see also Captured Ju 88 Radar Nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ju88A-5 FFS C-16 Burg bei Magdeburg 1942





































From Luftwaffe Airfields 1935-45
Germany (1937 Borders)
By Henry L. deZeng IV: 
http://www.ww2.dk/Airfields - Germany [1937 Borders].pdf

Burg bei Magdeburg
(GER) (52 15 30 N – 11 54 30 E)
General
: Airfield (Fliegerhorst) in Anhalt 20 km NE of Magdeburg and 4 km ESE of Burg.
History
: construction began in spring 1937 and concluded in spring1939. Burg was one of the three largest airfields in that part ofGermany and was flush with infrastructure. It was home tonumerous bomber units during the war and in Nov 43 became the crew conversion center for the He 177 strategic bomber and then in 1944 for the Ar 234 jet bomber. In 1945 Burg was home to a nightfighter unit equipped with Me 262 jets.
Dimensions
: approx. 1190 x 1280 meters (1300 x 1400 yards) and roughly pear shaped.
Surface and Runways
: grass surface on a clay foundation. Two paved runways, one 1,400 x 50 meters aligned ENE/WSW and the other 1,200 x 40 meters aligned NE/SW, paved hangar aprons and paved taxiways.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2015)

Kampfgeschwader 76 The glazed nose one is from RK Mj Günter Beyer


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2015)

Sweet shots.


----------



## Denniss (Mar 23, 2015)

Fake glazed nose to encourage head-on attacks usualy ending in a surprise for the Attacker.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ju88C (Z)KG 30 in Stavanger-Sola spring 1940


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2015)

A rare series of pictures that follow the Junkers Ju88 4D+.N of the 5./KG30 and crew through time. 1941 to 1943, Norway Holland Belgium Italy Russia

1941





















1942












1943


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)

Apperantly 5./KG 30 (Eindhoven or St. Andre) dropped the 500 Seamine in 1941


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

Like that shot!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

like the foreground stack of bombs!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2015)

Poltawa, Ukraine. Wiki: Poltava Air Base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2015)

Comiso, Italy







Notice Ski landing gear.


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2015)

Love that last picture!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2015)

Norway 1944-45. Ju88A6/U, maritime patrol and anti-ship version of The Ju88 FuG200 ship locating radar


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2015)

Lovely shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2015)

looks a tad cold.....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2015)

Nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2015)

Heavy fighter with faked glass nose


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2015)

C.a 1942 postcard







C.a. 1944 postcard


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2015)

Convoy protection


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2015)

Schrottplatz /Junk-yard


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2015)

good stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 9, 2015)

The very top picture from the album has a painted nosecone; fighter/intruder variant - Ju 88C model? Terrific album.


----------



## Denniss (Sep 9, 2015)

Heavy fighter with faked glass nose to lure enemy fighters into frontal attacks.... just to be welcomed by 3x MG and 3x cannon.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2015)

Karatschew, Russia, Jan.42


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2015)

Witebsk Russia


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pori Finnland 1942


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2015)

KüFl. Gr. 506

Info: Küstenfliegergruppe 506


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2015)

good selection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2015)

Aufklärungsgruppe 10 "Tannenberg" series of pictures from the time and life of t


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2015)

Agreed, nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2016)

Notice emblem: 2.(F)/Aufkl.Gr.122 Holzauge sei wach!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2016)

Good pic. Looks like flak personnel sitting on the aircraft - I hope they didn't get one of their own !
Notice that the fin and rudder are missing - possibly salvaged ?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice shot showing the curtains tied back.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2016)

Ju88P-V1 with a KWK 39, 75mm cannon. Havent seen this view before.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

Like it!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2016)

Mit Ballonabweiser Kappgeschirr Kutonase cable cutter


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

fantastic shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2016)

Nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2016)

more....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2016)

solid nose heave fighter ju88


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice shot....who put that car there....


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2016)

Not a good way to get a haircut.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice, good thing they circled that car for me otherwise I wouldn't have noticed


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2016)

3.(F)-Aufklärungsgruppe 122, 1000 Feindflug


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2016)

solid nose


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2016)

Nice....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2016)

solid nose


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2016)

Cool shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2016)

NORDHOLZ Germany 1945 nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

great shot!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2016)

Nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2016)

KG 30 Start zu-Englandeinsatz 1940


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2016)

1000 sortie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2016)

100. Feindflug Ju88 Kampfgeschwader 51 Edelweiß Paris Orly


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)

Good one...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)

Kg76 F1+AS


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

3. Staffel Aufklärungsgruppe 22 Dno Ostfront Russland


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2016)

LW-Werkstatt L.W. 6/10 (repair unit)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)

Nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)

good one..!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

Fliegerhorst Grove solid nose


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ballonabweiser Kappgeschirr Kutonase cable cutter


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2017)

London solid nose


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

A tad bit off course was he?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2017)

Deliberately so Robert, he defected, giving the RAF the then latest German radar.
The aircraft is now in the RAF Museum, Hendon, although, as the BoB hall is currently under re-development, I think the '88 might have been moved to RAFM Cosford, along with some other aircraft - I'd need to re-check the latest Cosford newsletter.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2017)

Nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

Good shot, that one.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ätna Catania Sigonella Sizilien 1941 (still a base Sigonella Air Base )

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)

good shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2017)

Solid nose


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

This the same plane.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Ju-88 cockpit





















.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

The German Ju 88 was one of the most versatile airplanes of World War II. It operated in nearly every kind of combat role, including dive bomber, level bomber, night fighter, day interceptor, photographic reconnaissance, tank destroyer and even as an unpiloted missile. The Ju 88 made its first flight on Dec. 21, 1936, and hundreds remained in use when the war ended in 1945.

The airplane on display, a Ju 88D-1/Trop (later designated Ju 88D-3), is a long-range photographic reconnaissance version modified for tropical use. Known as the Baksheesh, it was the best known Ju 88 of the 15,000 built. Completed in June 1943, this aircraft was delivered to Romania, an ally of Germany during WWII. In July 1943, a disillusioned Romanian pilot flew the aircraft to Cyprus to defect to British forces there. The British Royal Air Force turned over Baksheesh to the U.S. Army Air Forces. After Wright Field test pilots flew the aircraft extensively, the USAAF stored it in the Arizona desert after the end of WWII. Shipped to the museum in January 1960, Baksheesh is painted in the Romanian Air Force markings it carried in July 1943.

*TECHNICAL NOTES: *
*Armament:* Six 7.92mm machine guns
*Engines:* Two Junkers Jumo 211s of 1,200 hp each
*Maximum speed:* 295 mph
*Cruising speed:* 225 mph
*Range:* 1,553 mph
*Ceiling:* 27,880 ft.
*Span:* 65 ft. 10 in.
*Length:* 47 ft. 1 in.
*Height:* 15 ft. 11 in.
*Weight:* 26,700 lbs.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Ju88 is a great allrounder....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Love the Mistel shot


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Three of the four man crew of one of the German bombers belonging to the 4th Staffel of KG30, which was shot down on the night of 23 April 2014 near Hill Deverill. Left to right are Pilot, Unteroffizier. Rudolf Detering (POW); Gunner, Unteroffizier Helmut Trauwald (Killed in Action); Observer, Unteroffizier Johann Agten (POW) and Radio/Op, Unteroffizier Ruell (Uffz Walter Kempter ‘s (POW) predecessor). The aircraft is a Junkers Ju 88 similar to the version they the night of their fatal mission flew (Ju 88A-14). It is painted in the “Wellenmuster” wave pattern camouflage. (Aircrew Remembrance Society)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

That's a great shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

Interesting that the camo appears to have been applied with a brush whereas most I've seen are sprayed.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

Like it.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

BF 109 and Ju 88 in Copenhagen May 45

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2017)

"To the left is Ju 88 G-1 W.Nr. 712 344, "D9+PH" of 1./NJG 7". "Bf 109 G-14 W.Nr. 46. ... "Weisse 11", 1./JG ?, Kastrup, May 1945". This from Flikr. The photo is also found in www.vintagewings.ca so I'm going to look there as well

EDIT: scratch the link; never trust Pinterest


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2017)

great pics.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

Junkers Ju-88 v-5


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Ju-88 assembly line at the Opel factory in Rüsselsheim 1943.*


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Junkers Ju-88A cockpit checks before the flight.*


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*German Ju-88G Night Fighter being fitted with a FI-A-103Z gun pack.*


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*German night fighter JU-88 G-1* 
*Captured by the German night fighter Junkers Ju-88 G-1 (Ju-88 G-1). On the night of 12 July 13, 1944, aircraft from the 7./NJG 2 pilot mistakenly landed at the airfield in the English town of Woodbridge (Essex). As a result, the allies captured the newest JU-88 at that time with the German aviation radar FuG 220 Lichtenstein is SN-2 and FuG 227 Flensburg direction on board, seen here at Woodbridge, United Kingdom1944, The Junkers Ju 88 was a World War II German Luftwaffe twin-engine, multi-role aircraft. Designed by Hugo Junkers' company in the mid-1930s to be a so-called Schnellbomber which would be too fast for any of the fighters of its era to intercept, it suffered from a number of technical problems during the later stages of its development and early operational roles, but became one of the most versatile combat aircraft of the war. Affectionately known as "The Maid of all Work", the Ju 88 proved to be suited to almost any role. Like a number of other Luftwaffe bombers, it was used successfully as a bomber, dive bomber, night fighter, torpedo bomber, reconnaissance aircraft, heavy fighter, and even as a flying bomb during the closing stages of conflict.




Despite its protracted development, the aircraft became one of the Luftwaffe's most important assets. The assembly line ran constantly from 1936 to 1945, and more than 16,000 Ju 88s were built in dozens of variants, more than any other twin-engine German aircraft of the period. Throughout the production, the basic structure of the aircraft remained unchanged*


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice images in Post#240; they show two different aircraft: The top one is Ju 88V 5 D-ATYU to trial the pressurised cabin of the Ju 288. Apparently, it was known as "der bomber mit der glasveranda", as is the bottom two interior shots, whereas the 2nd and 3rd photos show the Ju 88V 2 D-ASAZ.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)

Solid nose

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Ju 88 Night Fighter Langenzenn Airport | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 - 9K+DH - KG 51 Edelweiss - Luftwaffe | eBay
Picture series of Ju 88 A "3Z+AK der 2./KG 77 Bauchlandung 23.6.41 Rußland macflly41 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nightfighter WWII May 1945 USAAF 344th BG Pilot Hughe's Photo of German airplane Linz Austria | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

6x foto luftwaffe bomber besatzung 2000 feindflug ju88 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 - 9K+DH - KG 51 Edelweiss - Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2019)

foto luftwaffe flugzeug do217 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2019)

Interesting spinner paint.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2019)

Russland deutsches Flugzeug JU 88 und Beute Flugzeug WK II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

What aircraft is the arrow pointing to?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2019)

I think that's our Klemm Kl35

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

org. Foto: Wehrmacht Soldat vor Flugzeug Junkers Ju-88 Staffelwappen "Edelweiß" | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2019)

Great shot for weathering details


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 19, 2019)

I believe this is a Ju-88A-17, It looks to be minimally camouflaged with brush, the surroundings look like desert, the paint scheme is carried on under the wings and under surfaces of the engines of mottled 2 tone color. I say A-17 because it is missing the characteristic bulge under the fuselage for the rear firing machine gun. The men are not in shorts though, might be Africa but not in a standard desert scheme, but I think maybe southern Russia. (personal collection ebay)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)

I would say the Italy would be more likely...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

D071 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG3 Flugzeug Ju88 Russland Werkstatt Emblem Wappen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 A-5 der ErgSt./KG 30 bzw. 11./KG 30 Ludwigslust 41 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

D069 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG3 Flugzeug Ju88 Russland Winter Motor Details ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

Foto Ju 88 Flugzeug nach Rammstoss durch russischen Jäger ! Sestschinskaja 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

Foto Ju 88 Flugzeug durch russischen Jäger beschädigt ! Sestschinskaja Russland | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Ju 88 Night Fighter Bad Langensalza - TOP! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2019)

JUNKERS Ju 88 A - KAMPFGESCHWADER II./KG 3 - Stabsmaschine | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

H300 Foto 2.WK Pressefoto Flugzeug 18x13cm Junkers Ju88 Bombe Staffelzeichen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Wrecked Camo Luftwaffe Ju-88 Bomber in Scrap Heap!!! | eBay

nightfighter


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Abandoned Camo Luftwaffe Ju-88 Bomber (PI+SX)!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "LEHRGESCHWADER 1" - Joachim Helbig - JU 88 / BEUTE-PANZER | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88A 1. STAFFEL FERNAUFKLÄRUNGSGRUPPE 120 NORWEGEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2019)

Foto Bauchlandung Luftwaffe Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 ? Bomber + Staffelabzeichen | eBay


solid nose


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Soldaten Bomben Granaten Montage Staffelabzeichen Kreuz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2019)

198 # Flugzeug Ju-88 Zerstörer in Stavanger , Norwegen | eBay

Solid nose


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2019)

Foto Junkers Ju 88 FuG Lichtenstein Radar ! Luftwaffe Nachtjäger Flugzeug ! # B | eBay

Nightfighter


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2019)

Foto Junkers Ju 88 FuG Lichtenstein Radar ! Luftwaffe Nachtjäger Flugzeug ! # A | eBay

Nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 88 A-1 seltene Version Waffenstand | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 88 Einflieger Breslau 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

C933 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG30 Norwegen Nordkap Flugzeug Ju88 crash TOP ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

Werkaufnahme Messerschmitt Bolkow Blohm Luftwaffe bomber Junkers Ju 88P3 | eBay
Werkaufnahme Messerschmitt Bolkow Blohm Luftwaffe bomber Junkers Ju 88P3 | eBay
Werkaufnahme Messerschmitt Bolkow Blohm Luftwaffe bomber Junkers Ju 88P3 | eBay
Werkaufnahme Messerschmitt Bolkow Blohm Luftwaffe bomber Junkers Ju 88P3 | eBay

Ju88P-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Orig. Foto KG30 Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug Bomber am Flugplatz GILZE-RIJEN Holland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

X427 Italien Catania Lehrgeschwader 1 JU 88 Flugzeug airplane Kennung Rumpfband | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

X428 Italien Catania Lehrgeschwader 1 JU 88 Flugzeug airplane Kennung L 1 + CN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

X432 Italien Catania Lehrgeschwader 1 Ju 88 Flugzeug Kennung L 1+ P Rumpfband | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

X403 Griechenland Eleusis JU 88 mit Raketenbomben vom II./ Lehrgeschwader 1 LG1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

X424 Italien Catania Lehrgeschwader 1 JU 88 Flugzeug Feindflug Glückwunsch 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

X434 Italien Catania Flugplatz Lehrgeschwader 1 Mechaniker Ju 88 Flugzeug Motor | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

X404 Griechenland Eleusis JU 88 Flugzeug Lt.Fuchs Bruch crash Lehrgeschwader 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

X438 Italien Catania Lehrgeschwader 1 Ju 88 Flugzeug Nr 24 Kennung L1+XC plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Ju-88 Bomber Sitting on Airfield; 1945!!! | eBay

Post war exhibition


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

Norwegen deutsches Flugzeug Bomber Aufklärer JU 88 mit Radar WK II | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2019)

good shot.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug mit tarn 1 | eBay
1 oginal foto flugzeug mit tarn | eBay

solid nose


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Flugzeug Ju 88 mit Zusatztank Geschwaderabzeichen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2019)

Very interesting pic for asymmetric bomb load.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Very interesting pic for asymmetric bomb load.


Left 1x 1000kg and right 2x 500kg bombs. Drag of the 500 kg bombs should give some trimming issues.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

WWII 546th AAA Lot: Captured German JU-88 Bomber On Airfield | eBay

solid nose

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

sehr selten, US-Großfoto, Beute Junkers JU 88 mit Antennen & Tarnanstrich, RRR | eBay

nifgtfighter solid nose


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2019)

Some pretty good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

WWII US Photos - GIs In Camouflaged German Ju-88 Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 NACHTJÄGER | eBay

nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Flugzeug Wrack a.d. Marne Flugplatz SAINT-DIZIER Frankreich 1944 | eBay

nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

4320 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 Kennung Schiffssuchradar | eBay

Nightfighter


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

Cockpit of a Junkers Ju 88 bomber...
GERMANY - AUGUST 02:



Cockpit of a Junkers Ju 88 bomber, 1939, Germany, drawing. (Photo by DeAgostini


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

Junkers JU.88 Reconnaisance Bomber on Airfield
This Junkers JU.88D-1 photo reconnaisance/bomber, seen here at Wright-Patterson AFB, defected from the Romanian Air Force in July of 1943 during World War II. | Located in: United States Air Force Museum


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Org. Foto Ju 88 KG 51 Sonderbewaffnung Rußland Staffelabzeichen Kampfflieger | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2019)

That's interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Junkers 88D1 beute flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Junkers 88A4 | eBay

Compass swing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

ORIGINAL PHOTO OF A CAPTURED ME 110 NIGHT FIGHTER ALONG THE AUTOBAHN | eBay

Nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

Cool but isn't that a Ju 88?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)

Again they don't know what they want to sell. Just a common thing there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 - Schneetarn - Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Foto 2 Wk Flugzeug Ju 88 Junkers "Feindflug gegen England 1940" Kennung KG Pilot | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

Orig 1944 WW2 photo neg captured German Luftwaffe Junkers Ju88 G9+FT WNr. 520742 | eBay

Marc Haldimann: Ju 88 G-6 W.Nr. 620742 " G9+FT ", 9./NJG 1, Fritzlar, May 1945

Nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

Foto Romanische Luftwaffe: Junkers 88 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

Foto Romanische Luftwaffe: Junkers 88 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Junkers 88 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Junkers 88 | eBay

Nightfighter


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2019)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Junkers 88C6B | eBay

Nightfighter


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Top Foto 2 . WK JU 88 Nachtjäger Flugzeug Top Tarnbemalung Nachtjäger w. NJG 2 | eBay

nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Original WWII AAF 4x5 Photo CAPTURED GERMAN Ju88 BOMBER CAMO & AAF MARKINGS 74 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 - Schneetarn - Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto Romanische Luftwaffe: Junkers 88 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto Romanische Luftwaffe: Junkers 88 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Junkers 88C6B | eBay

Nightfighter

View attachment 298293


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FRONT JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay

Solid nose

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: GI’s Inspecting Captured German JU-88 Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: Captured German Bf-110 Fighter Aircraft In Field | eBay

Nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Original Fotoalbum Luftwaffen Kampfgeschwader/ Me 110 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Captured German Bf-110 & FW-190 Fighters | eBay

nightfighter


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII LUFTWAFFE JUNKERS JU-88G-6 BONEYARD VINTAGE ORIGINAL B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st BG- Captured German Junkers JU 88 Bomber plane w/ RAF MARKING | eBay

HM509

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers Ju-88 G-7 | eBay

Captured postwar exhibition Hyde park (?)

Junkers Ju 88G-6, (Wk. Nr. 622983 ), 4R+RB, I/NJG2, captured at Schleswig. Designated RAF AM1, this aircraft crashed at Foulsham on 12 Sep 1945.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88-Staffelabzeichen-Wappen-Adler NJ ? (2669) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Orig.Militär Foto 2.WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen Kampfflugzeug RAR15 | eBay

Notice flare ejection ports.

solid nose nightfighter


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers Ju-88 | eBay

4-bladed prop


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers 88 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig.Militär Foto 2.WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen Kampfflugzeug RAR15 | eBay
> 
> Notice flare ejection ports.
> 
> ...



More like gun exhaust ports


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2020)

1943 Wartung Flugzeug Kampfgeschwader 4 einpressen von Sauerstoff in Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> More like gun exhaust ports


And they are offcourse.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-6 mit Nachtjagdwappen. Einheit??? | eBay

Solid nose nightfighter


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 A der I./KG 26 November 1944 in Bardufoss | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Original Photo RAF Captured JU-88 German bomber w US Soldier | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US Army Captured German ME-109 BF-109 ? Prop Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US Army Captured German ME-109 BF-109 ? Prop Plane Wreck | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers Ju-88 S | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Cockpit Junkers Ju 88D cockpit . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 4, 2020)

Huh. I have that picture in my reference files.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo negative- US View Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane (MR)* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo negative- US GI w/ Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane (MR)* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Junkers JU 88 Radar Hohentwiel FuG 200 ? Antenne Gerät | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Junkers Ju 88 nach dem Einsatz zurück in Brandis | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2020)

429 and 430 a great.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 88 Zerstörer ZG Auftanken Flugfeld 2.WK WW2 France(23) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Nachtjäger Ju88 G-7 Hirschgeweih Lichtenstein SN-2 Antenne Heiligenbeil Negativ | eBay
Nachtjäger Ju88 G7 Hirschgeweih Lichtenstein SN-2 Heiligenbeil 1944 Techniker | eBay
Nachtjäger Ju88 G7 Hirschgeweih Lichtenstein SN-2 Tarnanstrich Heiligenbeil 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug KG51 Flugplatz WIENER NEUSTADT Österreich 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug KG51 Flugplatz WIENER NEUSTADT Österreich 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug KG51 Flugplatz WIENER NEUSTADT Österreich 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug KG51 Flugplatz WIENER NEUSTADT Österreich 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Cockpit Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug KG51 Flugplatz VILLAROCHE Frankreich | eBay

Notice MG in unusual place


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug KG51 am Flugplatz VILLAROCHE Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug KG51 am Flugplatz VILLAROCHE Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Notice wrknr 88-1124


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug KG51 am Flugplatz VILLAROCHE Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug KG51 am Flugplatz VILLAROCHE Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugzeug Beute Renault Schlepper Flugplatz VILLAROCHE Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Foto WK II Soldaten Piloten Flugzeuge Feldflugplatz 13.8.41 B 1.79 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo-1265th ECB- US GI w/ Captured German Bomber plane Tail (160128)* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- 1265th ECB- US Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 Night fighter planes* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 9, 2020)

Could just as well go into the Bf110 thread.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 NACHTJÄGER | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 G-1 der IV./NJG 3 über Jütland 1943/44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2020)

*Junkers 88, V5 and V6. These models became the planned prototype for the A-1 series. The V5 made its maiden flight on 13 April 1938, and the V6 on 28 June 1938. Both the V5 and V6 were fitted with four-blade propellers, an extra bomb bay and a central "control syste*m 
Forums / General Discussion / Photo of the week - Axis and Allies Paintworks


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2020)

*two nice shots of Junkers Ju 88G NJG WNr 623185*
"Apparently the instigator of the adoption of Schräge Musik by the Luftwaffe was Oberleutnant Rudolf Schönert, who started advocating this in 1941. The first installation was made late in 1942, in a Do 17Z-10 that was also equipped with Lichtenstein radar. The results were inconclusive, and development was shelved for a year. Nevertheless it is reported that in the summer of 1942 Schönert, then commanding II/NJG 5, received three Do 217J nightfighters for operational testing of this form of armament. (Schönert had his first combat success with Schräge Musik in May 1943, and then not in a Do 217J but in a field-modified Bf 110.) Wide-scale adoption followed in late 1943, and in 1944 a third of all German nightfighters carried upward-firing guns.

There was more to Schräge Musik than just fitting a few angled-up cannon, usually MG 151/20 or MK 108. These were put in the rear of the cockpit of the Bf 110, in the aft fuselage of the He 219, and behind the cockpit of the Ju 88 and Do 217. It was important to attack undetected, and therefore tracers were not used. Special ammunition with a faint glowing trail replaced them. The guns were given flash reducers. An additional gunsight was installed in the cockpit to aim the guns. The attack from below had the advantage that the nightfighter crew could observe and identify the silhouette of the aircraft before they attacked. At the same time the bomber crew could not see the nightfighter against the dark ground, nor defend itself: The belly turrets of British bombers had been removed because of their limited effectiveness and to reduce drag. The nightfighter usually aimed for the fuel tanks, not for the fuselage, because of the risk that exploding bombs would damage the attacker. Schräge Musik soon produced devastating results. It was at its most successful in the winter of 1943-1944. This was a time when losses became unacceptable: The RAF lost 78 of 823 the bombers that attacked Leipzig on 19 February, and 107 of the 795 bombers that attacked Berlin on 30 March.
RAF Bomber command compensated for the German lateness to adopt this form of armament by reacting slowly to it. Reports of bomber crews gave no indication, because the German nightfighters managed to stalk their preys without being perceived. Only an analysis of the damage done to returning bombers demonstrated that the Germans were firing from below. This seems to have been understood fairly quick, for the problem was already reported in April 1943. However, it took considerable time to implement a satisfactory solution. Initially, a downward observation window was provided, and Canadian bombers again received belly turrets. But the effectiveness of these measures was small, because the attackers were very hard to see. Radar was a better solution, but the Monica tail-warning radar provided warning only if the attacker approached from astern, not from below. Anyway, in July 1944 the British discovered FuG 227 Flensburg in a captured German aircraft, a receiver that could be used to home in very accurately on the emissions of the Monica radar from a distance of 80km. The tail-warning radar then had to be deleted.
The H2S navigation radar, that had replaced the belly turret on many bombers, did look downwards; but it did not provide any warning of enemy aircraft approaching from below. The H2S display showed the radar image starting from the first ground return, so that a map could be drawn. Any echoes preceding this ground return were discarded -- The echoes of aircraft below the bomber. A modification of a H2S radar proceeded as soon as the developers became aware of the problem, and to avoid administrative delay, development was undertaken more or less clandestinely. In July 1943 the Fishpond modification of H2S was ready. A display screen was added, that indicated range and bearing of any aircraft below the bomber; an estimate of the relative height could be made by banking the bomber. But Bomber Command was large, and it took considerable time to install the new equipment. By the spring of 1944 most bombers carried Fishpond, and losses dropped sharply. However, there was considerable turmoil when it was discovered that German nightfighters carried the Naxos detector, that allowed them to determine the origin of H2S emissions. Only after the interrogation of prisoners made clear that Naxos was far too inaccurate to allow nightfighters to home in on an individual bomber, and at best gave an indication of the position of the bomber stream, was confidence in H2S and Fishpond restored.
An outgrowth of the Schräge Musik concept was the development of a number of vertically firing Sondergeräte, a term which can be translated as "special devices". These consisted of a number of recoilless single-shot guns, firing 30mm or 55mm ammunition. They were triggered by photo-sensitive cell. In theory, all the pilot had to do was pass at a suitable distance (100m to 50m) under a bomber. Use of these weapons remained experimental, and after the war nobody continued the concept." 
Forums / General Discussion / Photo of the week - Axis and Allies Paintworks


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Pilot im Flugzeug Ju 88 A-1 des KG3 Flugplatz Dno Russland Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-6 d. I./NJG 2 100 Feindflug Heinz-Horst Hißbach | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-2 der I./NJG 2 Kastelli/Kreta im Mai 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 R-2 der 6./NJG 2 Mai 1944 in Kassel-Rothwesten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-2 der 3./NJG 2 im Herbst 1940 in Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-2 der 3./NJG 2 im Frühsommer 1941 in Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-2 der 3./NJG 2 im Frühjahr 1941 in Gilze-Rijen # | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-2 der 3./NJG 2 im Frühjahr 1941 in Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2020)

Good shots those.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

*WWII photo- US View of Captured German JU 88 Bomber plane w/ CAMO Marked (DT)* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JU 88 Bomber plane w/ CAMO (Tail 62290)* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-6 "R4+ES" der 8./NJG 2 Gilze-Rijen Sommer 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Technischer Dienst Motorwechsel am Flugzeug Ju 88 Flugplatz Foggia Italien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

LKW Opel Blitz Tankwagen am Flugzeug Ju 88 Flugplatz Foggia Italien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Technischer Dienst am Flugzeug Ju 88 Flugplatz bei Foggia Italien | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2020)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

1489/ Orig. Foto 2.WK abgestürztes Flugzeug am Strand Bruchlandung Plane Flieger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

WWII WW2 US CAPTURED CRASHED GERMAN MESSERSCHMITT JUNKERS PLANE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

seltenes Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 Zerstörer (1) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

seltenes Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 Zerstörer (1) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

seltenes Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 Zerstörer (2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

*WWII photo-696th Engineer PDC- Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane (NT)* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2020)

Good one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Captured Luftwaffe Ju-88 Bomber on Airfield; 1945!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2020)

Foto : Junkers Ju 88 Nachtbomber-Flugzeug mit Bomben-Hebewagen im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2020)

That's a great pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

orig. Presse Foto Feldbesprechung Ostfront Kampfgeschwader2 Dornier17 Z-5 Emblem | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto ital. Bomber & LG1 Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 Flugplatz CATANIA Italien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S591 Italien Perugia Ju 88 Maändertarnung 2000.Feindflug Aufklärungsgruppe 123 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S587 Frankreich Buc airfield JU 88 Flugzeug 1000.Feindflug Aufklärungsgr. 123 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S586 Frankreich Buc airfield JU 88 Flugzeug 1000.Feindflug Aufklärungsgr. 123 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> S591 Italien Perugia Ju 88 Maändertarnung 2000.Feindflug Aufklärungsgruppe 123 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 596294


S593 Italien Perugia Fliegerasse Piloten Schwimmweste Aufklärungsgruppe 123 TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> S586 Frankreich Buc airfield JU 88 Flugzeug 1000.Feindflug Aufklärungsgr. 123 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 596300


S590 Frankreich Buc airfield Generalmajor Kuen 1000.Feindflug Aufklärungsgr. 123 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> S590 Frankreich Buc airfield Generalmajor Kuen 1000.Feindflug Aufklärungsgr. 123 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 596315


S588 Frankreich Buc airfield JU 88 Flugzeug 1000.Feindflug Aufklärungsgr. 123 | eBay


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 27, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> orig. Presse Foto Feldbesprechung Ostfront Kampfgeschwader2 Dornier17 Z-5 Emblem | eBay
> 
> View attachment 596217



Just found out a few days ago that those bulges on the side of the nose where floatation devises, one on each side of the nose.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Josef Rottys dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

emblem = Blindflugschule 4


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Josef Rottys dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2020)

Excellent.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

Airplanes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Diasserie om Danmark under besættelsen - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

seltenes Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 Zerstörer (2) | eBay

edit: mirrored the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 7, 2020)

Is the Negative reversed on that last one? Nice few shots either way


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, cannons and gondola should be on the starboard side.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

IV/NJG3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Ju 88 G-6 Faarhus NJG 4

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 8, 2020)

Interesting couple of shots of the G-6's. I find it strange that who ever removed the props ( I am assuming for compliance with surrender terms) reinstalled the spinners after romoving the props.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

Good shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Junker Ju 88 Luftwaffe Kennung Edelweiss Geschwader Abzeichen WK2 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Junker Ju 88 Luftwaffe Kennung Edelweiss Geschwader Abzeichen WK2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Q289 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe KG30 Flugzeug Bomber Ju88 Staffelabzeichen Emblem | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo WRECKED GERMAN Ju188 BOMBER 1945 Near BUCHENWALD 62 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Night Fighter planes w/ RADER* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2020)

Erinnerungen Bordmechaniker WW2 Handbuch BMW Flugmotoren VDM Luftschraube S-3152 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Captured Luftwaffe Ju-88 Night Fighter on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-6 der 2./NJG 4 Laon-Athies Wappen Winter 1943/44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-6 der 2./NJG 4 Laon-Athies Wappen Winter 1943/44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2020)

What is that bump on the two pictures above? The one on the nose, along the camo demarcation line on the starboard.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2020)

Good question.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> What is that bump on the two pictures above? The one on the nose, along the camo demarcation line on the starboard.


Just the light i think


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

Aufnahme von Flugzeugwarten mit ihrem Handkarren vor einer JU88, Maße 8 x 10 cm | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo-1577th-ID'D US Jeep & Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 plane w/RADAR* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Just the light i think
> 
> View attachment 600504



Ah! Ok...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo-1577th-ID'D US Jeep & Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 plane w/RADAR* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 602004


On Torch David e Brown:

Ju 88 G-1 "3C+FL" WNr.712186 of 3./I./NJG 4 at Bernburg.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Raumbildalbum Fliegen 1942 mit 1oo Bildern & Brille Zeitdokument | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

orig. 5x Foto 2000. Feindflug Feier Afrika Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Bomber [3293-8] | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

0520) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

wrknr 621892

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

World War Two Snapshot Destroyed German Planes 1945 / 3 x 2 approx. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Typenschild Junkers Ju 88 C-6 Tp., Tropen, DAK, data plate, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug | eBay

Warning: said to be a fake!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI View Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 Bomber plane w/ CAMO (DT)* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Südraum Italien ? Afrika ? deutsches Flugzeug Bomber JU 88 Staffelwappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 R-2 der 1./ZG 1 Verbandsflug Frühjahr/Sommer 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Rare Original WW2 Photo Photograph Shot Down German Plane Wreckage | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - GI By US Captured German Stuka Ju 87 w/ Tail Number 622891 ? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Bombers One Marked NB CV On Fuselage | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Multiple US Captured German Bombers Gathered On Air Field | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2021)

Great new shots....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2021)

Original Photo large German Junkers JU-88 bomber captured airplane US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 86 G mit schräger Musik unbekannte Einheit | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

WW2 Buch Luftwaffe Henschel Flugzeug Flughafen Schönefeld Berlin Brandenburg 2WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Ju 88 Night Fighter Nordholz Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

Foto 2.WK Luftwaffe Wartung Flugzeug Odessa Dezember 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Junkers Ju-88C Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Altes Foto-Flieger-Luftwaffe-Flugzeug-JU 88-Camo-Hangar-WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 500 Feindflug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Q484 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 7/ K.G.76 Flugzeug Ju88 Italien 200. Feindflug TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Q482 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 7/ K.G.76 Flugzeug Ju88 Italien 200. Feindflug TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Q480 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 7/ K.G.76 Flugzeug Ju88 Russland Winter Front camo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Q479 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 7/ K.G.76 Flugzeug Ju88 Russland Winter Front camo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug m. Lichtenstein FuG radar Nachtjagd NJG Wappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

foto luftwaffe Afrika südfront ju88 wappen lehrgeschwader1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

4x foto luftwaffe Griechenland südfront ju88 lehrgeschwader1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2021)

Interesting custom. A sock on the prop?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2021)

It definitely gives it a hand... I'll get my coat.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

It is a boot. Probably a prank. The guy on the ladder getting it is only wearing 1.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)

Not seen that before....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2021)

Boot, glove, same diffence


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Boot, glove, same diffence


Would love to see your daily outfit. Must be a hoot to see.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1945 Germany- RAF & Airman and Luftwaffe Ju 88 Bomber - photo 10.5 by 6.5cm | eBay

Notice device on wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto - 4 : Junkers Ju 88 Kampf-Flugzeug KG 30 nach 1000.Flug in Norwegen im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 1 : Junkers Ju 88 Kampf-Flugzeug KG 30 nach 1000.Flug in Norwegen im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 2 : Junkers Ju 88 Kampf-Flugzeug KG 30 nach 1000.Flug in Norwegen im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 2 : Kampf-Flugzeug Staffel KG 30 Feier nach 1000.Flug in Norwegen im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Holland Belgien Notgelandet | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Tarnnetz Holland Belgien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 C-6 D5+.W 11./NJG 3 Oblt. Brand Grove 1943/44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 G-6 "D5+AH" WNr.621796 1./NJG 3 Grove April 1945 | eBay

Notice schrage guns


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Top Flugzeug Foto JU 88 Top Tarnung Staffelabzeichen Totenkopf vorm Feindflug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

F002475 Junkers Ju 88. 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D402 Foto II./KG54 Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug weiße Wintertarnung Tankwagen LKW B3+AC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D398 Foto II./Kampfgeschwader 54 Junkers Ju88 weiße Wintertarnung Kennung B3+AC | eBay
D397 Foto II./Kampfgeschwader 54 Junkers Ju88 weiße Wintertarnung Kennung B3+AC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D404 Foto II./KG54 Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug weiße Wintertarnung Bomben Verladung ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D406 Foto II./KG54 Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug weiße Wintertarnung Crew vor Feindflug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D400 Foto II./KG54 Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug weiße Wintertarnung Motor Vorwärmung ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D399 Foto II./KG54 Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug weiße Wintertarnung Bombenschacht plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D403 Foto II./KG54 Junkers Ju88 Flugzeug weiße Wintertarnung Bomben Verladung ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2021)

nice shots.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2021)

Agreed


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

2Wk Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 G 1 der 10. NJG 3 Langendiebach | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

2807) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me110 Junkers Ju88 Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2021)

I feel better now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

2Wk Flugzeug Foto JU 88 Top Tarnung Staffelabzeichen Totenkopf vorm Feindflug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

2.Wk Foto Nachtjäger Flugzeug NJG 1 Ju 88 Geschwaderabzeichen in Schiphol | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Junkers Ju 88 w/ US Markings #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Junkers Ju 88 w/ US Markings #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Junkers Ju 88 On Airfield Apron #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

JUNKERS JU88 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Junkers Ju-88 Nachtjäger NJG Panzer Tank Unikat! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Junkers Ju-88 Nachtjäger NJG Panzer Tank Unikat! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





sherman tank 13

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Rare Original WW2 Photo Photograph Shot Down German Plane Wreckage | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare Original WW2 Photo Photograph Shot Down German Plane Wreckage at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





U5+MT W.Nr. 621076 Ju 88 G-6 from 9./KG2

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 222 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 222 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





126

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 217 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 217 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 219 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 219 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





132

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- Captured German JUNKERS Ju-88 Bomber plane w/ RADAR & US MARKINGS* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- Captured German JUNKERS Ju-88 Bomber plane w/ RADAR & US MARKINGS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: gepanzertes Junkers Ju 88 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug , Echterdingen-Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: gepanzertes Junkers Ju 88 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug , Echterdingen-Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Solid nose

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

JUNKERS JU88 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





HM509

A captured Junkers Ju 88A-5, RAF serial HM509, of No. 1426 (Enemy Aircraft Circus) Flight based at Collyweston, Northamptonshire, Junkers Ju 88 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German JUNKERS Ju-88 Bomber plane w/ CAMO* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German JUNKERS Ju-88 Bomber plane w/ CAMO* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

JUNKERS JU88 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Junkers Ju 88G1 7.NJG2 (4R+UR) Hans Mackle WNr 712273 as RAF TP190 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

Top Originalfoto 2.Weltkrieg,Afrikakorps,Luftwaffe III/LG1,Ju88,Emblem 5000Flug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Originalfoto 2.Weltkrieg,Afrikakorps,Luftwaffe III/LG1,Ju88,Emblem 5000Flug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





5000 enemy flight 3./LG1

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

W616 Russland Flugplatz Bobruisk Junkers JU 88 Wintertarnung Starterwagen TOP !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie W616 Russland Flugplatz Bobruisk Junkers JU 88 Wintertarnung Starterwagen TOP !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Cold weather heater cart

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 Bomber plane w/ RADAR* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 Bomber plane w/ RADAR* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GIs & Captured German Bomber/ Fighter plane Tail (714607)* | eBay


It belonged to a US Army Engineer GI who served with the 1265th Engineer Combat Battalion.



www.ebay.com





Fritzlar 714607 G9+KT Ju88G-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

Was painting the dotted camo in Post #694 some sort of punishment?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2021)

Oh wow!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "JU 88" - Super "STAFFELWAPPEN" - FLUGPLATZ - WERKSTÄTTE | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "JU 88" - Super "STAFFELWAPPEN" - FLUGPLATZ - WERKSTÄTTE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Somebody has not read the erection manual correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Junkers "JU 88" - Super "TARNUNG" / Bemalung - Nachtjäger ?? 2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Junkers "JU 88" - Super "TARNUNG" / Bemalung - Nachtjäger ?? 2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Junkers "JU 88" - Super "TARNUNG" / Bemalung - Nachtjäger ??? | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Junkers "JU 88" - Super "TARNUNG" / Bemalung - Nachtjäger ??? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## GTX (Aug 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

V70 Foto Hangar Junkers JU88 Flugzeug Nummer 52 und R0174 ? Kennung airplane TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie V70 Foto Hangar Junkers JU88 Flugzeug Nummer 52 und R0174 ? Kennung airplane TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





nr 52 , hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

V69 Fotos Hangar Junkers JU88 Flugzeug Nummer 48 und R0174 Kennung airplane TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie V69 Fotos Hangar Junkers JU88 Flugzeug Nummer 48 und R0174 Kennung airplane TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





NR 48 , hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2021)

Late war S model:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)

thumbright:


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> JUNKERS JU88 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> 
> This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.
> ...











WWII: GERMAN JUNKERS JU 88G B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


GERMAN JUNKERS JU 88G. B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com





Junkers Ju 88G1 7.NJG2 (4R+UR) Hans Mackle WNr 712273 as RAF TP190 .

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto : Junkers Ju 88 Kampf-Flugzeug mit Mäander-Tarnung auf Sizilien im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Junkers Ju 88 Kampf-Flugzeug mit Mäander-Tarnung auf Sizilien im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Sep 29, 2021)

Do not know where I got this, but the Ju88 was shot down in England. The whole tail seems to be gone - possibly dismantled, since that is what the troops seem to be doing. Looks like the crew got out Okay and the radios seem to be intact. I wonder if this could be the same aircraft from the the post Stealing Jerry's Petrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2021)

Great pic. If I had a seam like that between canopy and fuselage on my model I'd be filling and smoothing the heck out of it to make it flush.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 1, 2021)

I've got my Ercoupe so torn apart that I should take the WWI British helmet I have and sit it on the wing like those.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 plane w/ Camo & RADAR* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 plane w/ Camo & RADAR* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Schräge Musik

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2021)

Боевые самолёты. «Юнкерс» Ju-88: универсальный убийца

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 14, 2021)

WTF ?


----------



## GTX (Oct 14, 2021)

Interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane w/ CAMO Mark'd (DT)* | eBay


There is one corner missing.



www.ebay.com





L5+DT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Junkers 88, kk-ampujan paikka. Onttola 1943.07.08

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Junkers 88, ohjaamo sähköttäjän paikalta nähtynä. Onttola 1943.07.08

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

K1745 Foto Italien 1943 Flugzeug Ju88 KG26 Tarnung Camouflage Camo Ju 88 Flieger | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1745 Foto Italien 1943 Flugzeug Ju88 KG26 Tarnung Camouflage Camo Ju 88 Flieger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kg26 Löwengeschwader 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

K1746 Foto Italien 1943 Flugzeug Ju88 KG26 Tarnbemalung Camouflage Camo Ju 88 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1746 Foto Italien 1943 Flugzeug Ju88 KG26 Tarnbemalung Camouflage Camo Ju 88 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





KG26 Löwengeschwader 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> KG26 Löwengeschwader 1943



What's unusual is the Bristol Beaufort nose in the foreground...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> What's unusual is the Bristol Beaufort nose in the foreground...


Very. There is a hulk of a *LOIRE-NIEUPORT LN.401 or 411 FRENCH DIVE BOMBER *against the hanger so maybe France? Or...hear me out...there was a French plane with a similar nose? I doubt it, but maybe it can't be ruled out.

The RAF museum says the prototype Beaufort flew for the first time on 15 October 1938 and Beauforts entered service with No.22 Squadron in November 1939, remaining Coastal Command's standard torpedo bomber until 1943.

Also the date is suspect. These hulks were still around in 1943?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I doubt it, but maybe it can't be ruled out.



It is definitely a Beaufort. The panel lines and window configuration match exactly. Here's a close-up of the nose section with a view of the nose of the Beaufort at Hendon.




1638703750003




DSC_0099

Of note is the cutout at the bottom right edge of the image, which matches the panel on the RAF Museum aircraft, also the small rectangular window aft of where the nose glasing is, and the thick framing of the nose transparency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group



Foggia 275

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane w/ CAMO & RADAR* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane w/ CAMO & RADAR* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Night fighter radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Night fighter radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/files/original/367/6116/PCavalierRG17010062.2.jpg


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2022)

Well, that's different.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. Foto Flugzeug Bomber Wrack Notlandung in Dorf in Nord Russland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flugzeug Bomber Wrack Notlandung in Dorf in Nord Russland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





How?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2022)

Not the best landing ....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2022)

Magic!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Flugzeug Bomber Wrack Notlandung in Dorf in Nord Russland 1941 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flugzeug Bomber Wrack Notlandung in Dorf in Nord Russland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



"How? With great skill and verve, my good man..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2022)

"How?"

To my eye, the nose is not typical of most Ju88s, being longer. Perhaps an example of a G-7 carrying the FuG240 N-1 Berlin radar. Only 10 built.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> "How?"
> 
> To my eye, the nose is not typical of most Ju88s, being longer. Perhaps an example of a G-7 carrying the FuG240 N-1 Berlin radar. Only 10 built.


in 1941 in Russia?

_Aus dem Nachlass der Veteran der ^^-Polizei Fritz Hillebrecht.
Im Frühjahr 1940 war er noch bei einer TK-Einheit in Nürnberg.
Später in 1940 zur 2./ Nachrichten-Abteilung 300 der ^^-Polizei-Division.
Mit dieser Einheit als Besatzungstruppe in Frankreich bis Frühjahr 1941.
Ab Juni 1941 Einsatz am Nordabschnitt d. Ostfront: Baltikum, Leningrad, Wolchow.
Vermutlich ist er dann später am 7. August 1944 als ^^-Uscha in Polen gefallen.
Schauen Sie sich bitte die insgesamt ca. 90 Auktionen an!_


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2022)

Well, what is the explanation for that nose?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 24, 2022)

That's too easy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

AM549 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju88 Emblem Wappen Edelweiß KG51 | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM549 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju88 Emblem Wappen Edelweiß KG51 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Notice gun cam front weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wk2 foto Luftwaffe DAK Aufklärungsgruppe. 122 JU 88 Front | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 foto Luftwaffe DAK Aufklärungsgruppe. 122 JU 88 Front in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





DAK Aufklärungsgruppe 122


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Selten Foto ALBUM LUFTWAFFE Lehrgeschwader 1 Stab 1938-1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Selten Foto ALBUM LUFTWAFFE Lehrgeschwader 1 Stab 1938-1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





L1+BK Stab LG1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Ju 88 planes- CAMO (Y) (FD 20422)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Ju 88 planes- CAMO (Y) (FD 20422)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US Captured beute Nightfighter wellen squickly camouflage. Brunswick

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

J1 Foto LW Feldflugplatz deut. Bomber wird beladen Einstieg Kanzel Vorsicht !!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie J1 Foto LW Feldflugplatz deut. Bomber wird beladen Einstieg Kanzel Vorsicht !!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Einstieg Kanzel Vorsicht ! Von hinten einsteigen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

Ju-88 G-6 night fighter with British national insignia undergoing testing. At the bow you can see the plywood paneling of the new radar device FuG-240 "Berlin"
Date 4/7/1945. Junkers Ju 88G-6, (Wk. Nr. 628811 ), captured at Flensburg. Designated RAF AM48, this aircraft was scraped at Brize Norton in 1947. (Known picture.)

Photo of Berlin actual antenna array and display. Berlin FuG224. To reduce time of development and bringing cm radar into being quickly, they decided to copy
basic SHF parts of H2S. Be it, that they converted it into metric measures (slightly different size, and threads) .Simply copying everything was out of the question, as German aircraft did not provide equal space as did British aircraft. They were, for several reasons, forced to reduce the size of the system (about 30 %) as well as to employ standard German components (especially the application of standard radio valves). (source Stichting Centrum voor Duitse Verbindings- en aanverwante Technologieën 1920-1945 (Stg. C.D.V. & T. '20-'45) Foundation: Centre for German Communication and related Technology 1920-1945 )


























WWII: GERMAN JUNKERS JU 88 (CAPTURED BY RAF) IWM PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


IWM PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP. GERMAN JUNKERS JU 88 (CAPTURED BY RAF).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Excellent information, Snautzer. That's a great photo, taken at the Enemy Aircraft Exhibition at Farnborough in September/October 1945, you can see a range of different types in the background, including the Me 262, two Mosquitoes, one what looks like an NF.XVII variant fitted with high-altitude engines and centimetric radar in a bulbous nose, there's a Harvard between the Me 262 and Mossie, the undercarriage of a Firefly can be seen under the Ju 88 and the tail of a Barracuda to the left.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

0880222 i think 088-0222 wrknr














K3350 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 Ju88 Motorwechsel Kran | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3350 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 Ju88 Motorwechsel Kran in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

squiggle camouflage wellenmuster














Foto abgestürztes Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 in camo Wintertarn Notlandung im Schnee | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto abgestürztes Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 in camo Wintertarn Notlandung im Schnee in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

T5+EL T5+AL















Jagdgeschwader 54,Me 109,BT109,FW 190,Staffelwappen, JG 54,Original Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdgeschwader 54,Me 109,BT109,FW 190,Staffelwappen, JG 54,Original Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

Solid nose Beute captured














German Air Force Messerschmitt BF-110 ? horseguards parade photo | eBay


Condition as shown.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Solid nose Beute captured



That "BF-110" (  ) is this one. Ju 88R that was flown to RAF Dyce by its crew during a pre-planned defection. It survives at the RAF Museum Cosford.




1207 RAFM Cosford Ju 88

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> That "BF-110" (  ) is this one. Ju 88R that was flown to RAF Dyce by its crew during a pre-planned defection. It survives at the RAF Museum Cosford.
> 
> View attachment 663065
> 1207 RAFM Cosford Ju 88


Now with radar antenna

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2022)

2585 inside engine hatch


































WWII Aircraft Plane Photo Crashed Bombers German Camo Wreckage | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Aircraft Plane Photo Crashed Bombers German Camo Wreckage at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

solid nose nightfighter Lt. Hahn Nachtjäger I./NJG 2 Gilze-Rijen Holland














Orig. Negativ Ju 88 C Lt. Hahn Nachtjäger I./NJG 2 Gilze-Rijen Holland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Ju 88 C Lt. Hahn Nachtjäger I./NJG 2 Gilze-Rijen Holland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2022)

Captered beute U.S. Colors - 86th FS 79th FG 














*PHOTO* Captured German Ju-88 in U.S. Colors - 86th FS 79th FG - Original Print | eBay


A great WWII period original print of a captured German Luftwaffe Ju-88 bomber that was flown by the 86th Fighter Squadron in Italy during WWII. This aircraft has the 86th FS squadron insignia painted on the nose are (as shown) and has painted "86th Fighter - Comanches" by the squadron insignia.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

Captured beute














*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Night Fighter / Bomber plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Night Fighter / Bomber plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (May 9, 2022)

Thats another Rare Bird, either a S-3 or T-3 I can't tell if there is a bomb site on it. Only a very few of either model were produced.


----------



## Jager52 (May 9, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Thats another Rare Bird, either a S-3 or T-3 I can't tell if there is a bomb site on it. Only a very few of either model were produced.


I believe it is an S3. The T3 had BMW 801engines.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2022)

Nighfighter NJG 13 repro















Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Junkers Ju-88 Nachtjäger NJG Panzer Tank Unikat! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Junkers Ju-88 Nachtjäger NJG Panzer Tank Unikat! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

Nightfighter solid nose 















Nachtjagdgeschwader Nachtjäger , Flugzeug notgelandet Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nachtjagdgeschwader Nachtjäger , Flugzeug notgelandet Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2022)

The Ju 88 C-4 coded R4+EL of the 3./ NJG 2 came to grief during a transfer flight to Sicily and made an emergency landing near Naples. Crash landed by Flugzeugführer Fw Robert Lüddecke on 22 November 1941 at Capodichino-Naples. Lüddecke had returned three night victories - Nachtluftsiege - at the time of the incident.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Nightfighter solid nose repro 100 engine change














Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Jubiläum 100. Motor Holland Belgie | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Jubiläum 100. Motor Holland Belgie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Nightfighter solid nose repro














Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Unter Tarnnetz Holland Belgien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Unter Tarnnetz Holland Belgien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Nightfighter solid nose repro














Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Tarnnetz Holland Belgien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Tarnnetz Holland Belgien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured beute U.S. Colors - 86th FS 79th FG
> 
> View attachment 664842
> 
> ...


Captured beute U.S. Colors - 86th FS 79th FG Freeman Airfield














*PHOTO* Captured German Ju-88 in U.S. Colors - 86th FS 79th FG - Original Print | eBay


A great WWII period original print of a captured German Luftwaffe Ju-88 bomber that was flown by the 86th Fighter Squadron in Italy during WWII. This aircraft has the 86th FS squadron insignia painted on the nose are (as shown) and has painted "86th Fighter - Comanches" by the squadron insignia.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

29-03-1943 Sfax Tunisia Ju88 7A+HH Wiegmann Amm Lams














Foto Luftwaffe Besatzung JU88 7A+GH abgeschossen Feindflug 1942 Afrika ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Besatzung JU88 7A+GH abgeschossen Feindflug 1942 Afrika ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

Snow white cammo














Foto Luftwaffe Deutsche JU88 auf einem Feldflugplatz MG Kuppel Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Deutsche JU88 auf einem Feldflugplatz MG Kuppel Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

Cockpit layaout captured beute .I think this one: Junkers Ju 88A-5, RAF serial HM509, of No. 1426 (Enemy Aircraft Circus) Flight based at Collyweston, Northamptonshire



































RAF Flying Instructions - Ju88


Air Ministry Guide - Flying the Ju88




www.historicflyingclothing.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2022)

Excellent reference!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 30, 2022)

Agreed. Would like to find more of those


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Agreed. Would like to find more of those





Search results for query: flugzeug classic


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

KG53 Condor















Ju 88 wird bestückt. „L’apparecchio tedesco Ju 88, da bombardamento, AK um 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ju 88 wird bestückt. „L’apparecchio tedesco Ju 88, da bombardamento, AK um 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

wrknr 710430 Fritzlar airfield




















*WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane (710430)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane (710430)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Wrknr 160178 (?) Fritzlar



















*WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German Fighter & JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber planes* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German Fighter & JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber planes* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

D5+KT radar Fritzlar




















*WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 plane w/ CAMO & RADAR (KT)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 plane w/ CAMO & RADAR (KT)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Solid nose NJG nightfighter Me110 wrknr 160128














J791 Reichsverteidigung Junkers Ju 88 Nachtjagdgeschwader Werks-Nr. 160128 NJG | eBay


Entdecken Sie J791 Reichsverteidigung Junkers Ju 88 Nachtjagdgeschwader Werks-Nr. 160128 NJG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Solid nose NJG nightfighter














J792 Reichsverteidigung Junkers Ju 88 Nachtjagdgeschwader Lichtenstein Radar TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie J792 Reichsverteidigung Junkers Ju 88 Nachtjagdgeschwader Lichtenstein Radar TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

squigle camo wreck captured beute




















Wrecked Savoia-Marchetti S.M.79-II Sparviero Italian Bomber ORIG WW2 Snap Photo | eBay


ORIGINAL WWII 1944 vintage snapshot photograph of a wrecked Savoia-Marchetti S.M.79-II Sparviero Italian Bomber. The snap is pencil noted on the reverse; "Italian Bomber 1944" photo measures approx. 2 1/2 in. x 4 3/8 in. Condition: Original vintage snapshot photograph with no tears, small minor...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

French captured beute coded 33














FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Solid nose NJG nightfighter auf d. Autobahn NEUBIBERG b. München 1944 Staffel














2x Foto Junkers Ju 88 auf d. Autobahn NEUBIBERG b. München 1944 Staffel 2WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2x Foto Junkers Ju 88 auf d. Autobahn NEUBIBERG b. München 1944 Staffel 2WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2022)

French captured beute in flight














FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 30, 2022)

Ah, the very rare Junkers Moskito.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

French captured beute














FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Flugplatz Werk BERNBURG SAALE Sachsen 1944



















Foto Ju 88 / G1 Junkers NACHTJÄGER Flugplatz Werk BERNBURG SAALE Sachsen 1944 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Ju 88 / G1 Junkers NACHTJÄGER Flugplatz Werk BERNBURG SAALE Sachsen 1944 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Splitterschutzbox getarnt Fragmentation protection box camouflaged















W504 Foto Russland Luftwaffe Junkers JU 88 Flugzeug in Splitterschutzbox getarnt | eBay


Entdecken Sie W504 Foto Russland Luftwaffe Junkers JU 88 Flugzeug in Splitterschutzbox getarnt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Night start 1940 France















(b24) Frankreich 1940 Flugzeug Plane Airkraft Start Stellung b. Nacht | eBay


Entdecken Sie (b24) Frankreich 1940 Flugzeug Plane Airkraft Start Stellung b. Nacht in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

5K+DD Evreux 1940














(b15) Frankreich 1940 Evreux Luftbild Flugzeug Plane Ju 88 Bomber Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie (b15) Frankreich 1940 Evreux Luftbild Flugzeug Plane Ju 88 Bomber Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Nightfighter solid nose radar Naumburg Germany April 1945. wrknr 712186

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - eBAy: Captured german planes sorry to be pedantic but 712186 was not with I./NJG4 when the photo was taken, even although it retained that Gruppe's tactical markings. 712186 3C+FL was struck off I./NJG4 strength on 11 January 1945 and allocated to Junkers Bernburg. On that date, I./NJG4 also struck off unit strength 710546, 712208, 712368, 714402, 714523, and 714809, while a further 17 G1 airframes were recorded as ready to transfer (to Bernburg) but still on unit strength.




























*WWII photo- US GI & Captured JUNKERS JU 88 Bomber plane w/ RADER (112186)* | eBay
*WWII photo- US GI Captured JUNKERS JU 88 Bomber plane w/ RADAR in field* | eBay
eBAy: Captured german planes - Page 414 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2022)

I hate seeing these photos taken out of scrap books.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

rato














(a47) Frankreich LW 1. Hilfs Raketenstart Flugzeug Plane Bomber Jäger Ju 88 | eBay


Entdecken Sie (a47) Frankreich LW 1. Hilfs Raketenstart Flugzeug Plane Bomber Jäger Ju 88 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Ballonabweiser Kappgeschirr Kutonase cable cutter














Foto Photo WW2 WK2 Wehrmacht deutsches Flugzeug airplane Prototyp Gestell Stange | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Photo WW2 WK2 Wehrmacht deutsches Flugzeug airplane Prototyp Gestell Stange in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

D-Day straffing camo net over wing



















U. S. USA 8TH AIR FORCE GERMAN FIGHTER PLANES FRANCE WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO 1944 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">YOU ARE BIDDING FOR A VERY RARE AND ORIGINAL USA INTELLIGENCE PHOTO FROM CIRCA 1944. PHOTO SHOWS A GERMAN JU-88 PLANE (WHICH WAS MARKED WITH FAKE ALLIED INVASION STRIPS) BEING DESTROYED BY FIGHTER PLANES OF THE EIGHTH US AIR FORCE IN FRANCE ...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

colour propaganda

























10 Propaganda Karten / Rikki / in org Mappe / Junkers / Top Zustand #2672 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 10 Propaganda Karten / Rikki / in org Mappe / Junkers / Top Zustand #2672 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Flugzeugbesatzung Dog Hund Panzer Tank Renault UE














Frankreich Flugzeug Flugzeugbesatzung Dog Hund Panzer Tank Renault UE (4318x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich Flugzeug Flugzeugbesatzung Dog Hund Panzer Tank Renault UE (4318x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

nightfighter solid nose Fug212 FuG220



















2 org. Fotos: Wehrmacht Soldat & Flugzeug Nachtjäger Junkers Ju-88 mit Antennen! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 org. Fotos: Wehrmacht Soldat & Flugzeug Nachtjäger Junkers Ju-88 mit Antennen! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 2, 2022)

Nice shots, I do not see many pictures of the R model! Nice details of the nose.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

3Z+JN KG77 SC1000














Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 mit 1000 Kilo Bombe - Kennung 3Z+JN - KG 77 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 mit 1000 Kilo Bombe - Kennung 3Z+JN - KG 77 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

bilanz killboard ship



















JU 88 Leitwerk Abschuss versenkte SCHIFFE Bilanz KG Kampgeschwader HAMMER !!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie JU 88 Leitwerk Abschuss versenkte SCHIFFE Bilanz KG Kampgeschwader HAMMER !!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

Nightfighter solid nose French captured beute














PHOTO RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION AIRCRAFT JUNKERS ARMée francaise " | For sale on Delcampe"


€1.60 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Reproductions > Aviation"




www.delcampe.net


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 3, 2022)

Wow thats a C model, I would think that must have been a well worn A/C by the time the French could capture it in Mid to Late 1944.

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Nightfighter solid nose 6th AD















*WWII photo- 6th AD- US GI Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Bomber plane w/ RADAR* | eBay


This picture belonged to a US GI who served with the 6th Armored Division during World War II.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Ju88 S-3 

I./KG66 had a second close shave on the Eindhoven raid that night: Ju 88 S-3 Z6+CL of the Besatzung Lieske also barely made a crash landing at Dedelstorf after suffering from an engine fire in flight. LW losses night 19/20th September 1944 - attack to Eindhoven? - Page 2 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum



























Altes Foto deutsches Flugzeug Ju 88 ? seltener Tarnanstrich Tarnung Nachtjagd ? | eBay
2 Fotos deutsches Flugzeug Ju 88 ? mit seltenen Tarnanstrich Tarnung Nachtjagd ? | eBay
2 Fotos deutsches Flugzeug Ju 88 ? seltener Tarnanstrich Tarnung Nachtjagd ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

wrknr 623175 D5+CH nightfighter














LARGE WW2 ERA PHOTO MESSERSCHMITT BF110 & JU88 NIGHTFIGHTERS AFTER WAR 21x16cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">HIGH QUALITY LARGE WW2 ERA PHOTO MESSERSCHMITT BF110 andbJunkers JU88 NIGHTFIGHTERS AFTER WAR</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Age of photo unknown - most likely a 1950s-60s copy </p> <br> <p dir="ltr"...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

D-AQEN Ju88V-1














Foto sturzkampffähiges Junkers Ju 88 V 4 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto sturzkampffähiges Junkers Ju 88 V 4 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

V4 V+EG















Foto Junkers Ju 88 V 4 ! Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit Kennung VA+EG auf Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Junkers Ju 88 V 4 ! Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit Kennung VA+EG auf Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

emblem Owl with spread wings and bomb in claws Maj. Hartmann Ju88A-4 5K+ZM 1943




















LW Flugzeug Jagdflieger Kennung Hartmann | eBay


Entdecken Sie LW Flugzeug Jagdflieger Kennung Hartmann in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Techn.Vorschule Luftwaffe MAGDEBURG Ju88 6204












FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "JU 88" - Reperatur - Techn.Vorschule LW "MAGDEBURG" Pimpf -5 | eBay
FOTO - FLUGZEUG - "JU 88" - Reperatur - Techn.Vorschule LW "MAGDEBURG" Pimpf -3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

Nightfighter














*WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Recon Bomber plane w/ RADER* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Recon Bomber plane w/ RADER* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

*WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Recon Bomber plane (GN O-)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI & Captured German JUNKERS Ju 88 Recon Bomber plane (GN O-)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

wreck transport TI+OA














Foto : geborgenes Deut.Kampf-Flugzeug TI + OA auf Transport-Anhänger im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : geborgenes Deut.Kampf-Flugzeug TI + OA auf Transport-Anhänger im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

Maintenance Portal crane















Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber JU 88 Wartung mit Portalkran fahrbarer Kran WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber JU 88 Wartung mit Portalkran fahrbarer Kran WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

Nightfighter Kassel - Waldau. June 1945






















*WWII photo- Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 Recon Bomber planes-KASSEL Germany*1 | eBay
*WWII photo- Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 Recon Bomber planes-KASSEL Germany*2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)

1H+CD squiggle wellentarn Corsica Borgo airfield 1943



















Foto, Wk2, Flugzeug der Luftwaffe in Camo auf Flugplatz in Korsika 1943 (N)50681 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Flugzeug der Luftwaffe in Camo auf Flugplatz in Korsika 1943 (N)50681 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2022)

I noticed something. Mutti is a Detroit Momma

A3+MD

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 29, 2022)

Nice shot of a JU188 being looted or "inspected" like we are known to do in the Detroit area. But is that the severed nose section of a SM82 on the right of the picture? Its almost like a severed head.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2023)

Nice shots!


----------

